# Equal-i-zer Storage On Trailer



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Equal-i-zer mods...I know they are out there but I can't find them. Some ofyou had some great picks of how you welded some metal together to store your equal-i-zer hitch and bars under your propane tanks. Looking at making something similar.

I would appreciate a link to the pics, or if you know who posted it, that would be great to.

2 trips already reserved...many more to come









Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I believe you are looking for Swany's thread from Dec 2006 ...Equalizer storage on trailer

I didn't see photos, so maybe he can re-post them...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the link to the setup on my Outback to store the bars.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/mods_wdhpvc.html


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I did the same thing with my Equalizer bars. A 4" PVC fence post and a couple of hose clamps and you're done.

As for the hitch, I open my propane cover and store the hitch on the vacant battery slot. We have not dry camped to date, so we have never had a need for a second battery. It's a perfect place to store the hitch.

And I am a true believer in "out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is the link to the pictures of the hitch carrier that I made from swany's design. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7060 . James


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is the link to the pictures of the hitch carrier that I made from swany's design. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7060 . James

Perfect! This is exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey all, I have a Reese not an equalizer, but was looking to come up with a hitch carrier. All of the links to pics seem to no longer work. Can someone point me to actual pics. Thanks


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Well to me there are THREE seperate things. When we unhitch, I put the L pieces, and all the pins, on the floor just inside the door. That way they will not entice some kid to take them.

For the bars I took two pieces of Trex (fake wood) about 5" wide and bolted them together, one over the frame, and one under the frame, just in front of the TT box (behind the battery box). This gives me a nice place to put the bars. They can easily be chained to the frame, if desired, using the holes already in the bars with bicycle locks.

Last is the drawbar, which as everyone knows, is very heavy. Since it causes no problems, why remove it? We do not. At home I use a floor jack to remove and install it using a little 2x4 and plywood stand on the jack saddle. I can then slide drawbar and stand on and off a shelf, so lifting is never involved. This is good since after my back surgery I was told to be careful of over 20# or so.

Works great.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Pictures please!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> Pictures please!!!


Picture from my gallery. James


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's some pictures of what I did also using 4"PVC and a couple of pipe supports. I also made 2 different caps, one I could lock and one that just screwed on.pictures Good luck.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

More pictures. James


----------

